# Yay my first CRS arrived!



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

I know so many people post this...but I'm sure you can all understand the excitement of your first CRS!!! Acclimating right now, pics to come...stay tuned!

p.s. grinning ear to ear :biggrin1:


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Congrats! Where did you order yours from?


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Hi Jdinh04 thank you so much. 

I ordered them from Brian's Tropicals.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

COOL! Those are beautiful CRS! I love the rich red color. And they are pretty big too! 

-John N.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice... _Do you have the link to Brain Tropicals?_


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

John N. said:


> COOL! Those are beautiful CRS! I love the rich red color. And they are pretty big too!
> 
> -John N.


Both my husband and I said the same thing wow some are pretty big! lol

I love them!!! The markings are really neat I hadn't realized how active they would be.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

The link:

Ohio Tropical Fish

-Pedro


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

K one more he he...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Congratulations, they look like they are doing great in their new home . Thanks for sharing the nice pictures with us.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Looks nice! Indeed they are pretty big!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats!! Mine arrived today too!  First time buyer of them also and i must say i'm pleased with my purchase. 

Good luck!


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Neon Shrimp said:


> Congratulations, they look like they are doing great in their new home . Thanks for sharing the nice pictures with us.


I'm glad everyone is enjoying the pics. 

It's pretty amazing how well they survived the trip none of the shrimp seemed too stressed. I was careful about exposing them to light at first and acclimated them for about an hour. They're buzzing all over the tank like they own the place lol. It's nice to finally add fauna to my tank I had been waiting since Thanksgiving until my tank was properly cycled because of the power sand/aquasoil. Well worth the wait!

Jdinh04 Brian gave a nice variety of different sizes I would highly recommend him.

cydric congrats to you too, you must be as excited as I am lol. How many did you get and where did you order them from? I'd love to see some pics when you get the opportunity.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Yukilovesfish said:


> cydric congrats to you too, you must be as excited as I am lol. How many did you get and where did you order them from? I'd love to see some pics when you get the opportunity.


I am excited!  I ordered 10 from kangshiang and they're B-A grade. He has awesome shrimp! I'll take some pictures today if they'll let me. :ninja: My tank is pretty densely planted. I'll post pictures on this thread with your permission Yukilovesfish  when and if i can catch one out in the open.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Great looking shrimp! Good to hear you are pleased.

That's awesome Brian is getting a lot of exposure. Whenever someone was asking about CRS a few of us from OH would point people in his direction. I've yet to hear about someone being disappointed in his shrimp. Although there are some who whine to the buyers about the shrimp being low quality. But for $5 one shouldn't expect anything high grade. If you do get one, awesome.


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

Ok Yuki,

Here are a few pictures of my CRS. Not great pictures but you get the drift...


----------



## Neon Shrimp (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures of your new CRS  They look nice!


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

How much were they?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

milalic said:


> The link:
> 
> Ohio Tropical Fish
> 
> -Pedro


Thank you, Pedro!


----------



## cydric (Nov 1, 2006)

The CRS I posted pictures of are from kangshiang and he charged $50 for 10 mixed grade. Pretty good deal i thought.  If you're in the market for some extremely healthy, not to mention awesome looking CRS, shoot him a PM. :thumbsup:


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Cydric,

Thanks so much for sharing, I saw his auction on aquabid and was curious how they look in person. Good to know and that's definitely a great price!!! I hope yours are doing well, good luck.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Yukilovesfish,

I got some CRS from him in December, and they where HUGE to what I expected! Hopefully yours will do good too! Mine didn't seem too too stressed for what happened with them (somehow the PO added a Signature Req. on them and We didn't know  )

-Andrew


----------



## kangshiang (Apr 27, 2005)

cydric said:


> Ok Yuki,
> 
> Here are a few pictures of my CRS. Not great pictures but you get the drift...


HAHAHAHAH~~~~those are my babies culled from my normal grade tank...... 
Looks like they lost the white during shipping.....
But don't worry, they will become much better after they really fit in your tank... 
Show us more pictures after couple days..


----------



## GlitcH (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought ten from Brian too and like you guys I'm very pleased.
I also was suprised by the size.
I was expecting babies. 
Are they the opposite of RCS where as the babies don't ship as well as the adults?
Two of mine have eggs after just two weeks.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

GlitcH said:


> I bought ten from Brian too and like you guys I'm very pleased.
> I also was suprised by the size.
> I was expecting babies.
> Are they the opposite of RCS where as the babies don't ship as well as the adults?
> Two of mine have eggs after just two weeks.


Hey nice to see another RI guy, I'm in EP.

Mine aren't berried yet, I'm worried I might have all females  .

-Andrew


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Well it's been a few weeks now since I got my shrimp and they're doing great. One of the females is carrying eggs, I just noticed yesterday. I'm hoping they survive it would be so exciting to have babies. :mrgreen:


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Well it's been almost a month since I first noticed my shrimp had eggs. Since then two others are carrying...does anyone have any idea how long the females carry eggs? 

I also thought I'd share some nice close up pics I took yesterday. This was the first time I gave them some spinach, boy did they love it..enjoy!


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Looking good! All my Females have saddles now. And one had eggs...

Has anyone had a problem with random deaths from Brian's shrimp a few months later? I think Mine are due to old age but I'm not entirely sure... I need to email him....

-Andrew


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

*I have babies!*

Well I was enjoying my tank last night and suddenly I spotted a crs baby! To my surprise I found more, I've counted approximately 6-7 so far. It looks like a couple of the females had babies because there are two different sizes. I'm going to try and take a picture tonight. They are so darn cute and thankfully relatively easy to spot since they have such brilliant color. I've mostly spotted them in the spiky moss or on the sessiliflora.

They appear to have more white than the adults, is this a normal occurrence?


----------



## absinthe_fi (Dec 5, 2006)

congrats on the shrimplets!!!!


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

absinthe_fi said:


> congrats on the shrimplets!!!!


Thank you this is so exciting! 

Here's a pic of one of the bigger babies. I noticed another group of TINY babies, it's a good thing my husband's ADA 90P tank is almost ready for them.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Glitch and Fish noob, good to see other RI'ers in here, I'm in Westerly... 

Great looking shrimp BTW.


----------



## fish newb (May 10, 2006)

Muirner said:


> Glitch and Fish noob, good to see other RI'ers in here, I'm in Westerly...
> 
> Great looking shrimp BTW.


Ohh thats good to know .. Sooner or later we'll have to start up a RIAPC Rhode Island aquatic plants club, or something to that extent!

-Andrew


----------



## RESGuy (Feb 11, 2007)

Wow congrats on the shrimplets! It must be so awesome!


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

RESGuy said:


> Wow congrats on the shrimplets! It must be so awesome!


Thank you RESGuy! It's so neat to see them getting bigger.


----------



## Kenshin (Feb 26, 2007)

Glad to hear that you are enjoying your CRS. Just be very patient with them Yukuilovesfish because they do not breed as fast as RCS and are much more sensitive as well. Keep up the good work!

Are you Japanese by the way (Yuki)?


----------



## Yukilovesfish (Mar 26, 2005)

Kenshin said:


> Glad to hear that you are enjoying your CRS. Just be very patient with them Yukuilovesfish because they do not breed as fast as RCS and are much more sensitive as well. Keep up the good work!
> 
> Are you Japanese by the way (Yuki)?


Hi Kenshin,

Sorry for not writing you back a while ago... I have been lucky with my CRS and they've been breeding like crazy! I probably have a couple dozen now I will try to post some pics tonight of the babies. It's so neat seeing them all gather together at meal time.

I'm not Japanese, I just liked the name hence my cat's name, Yuki.


----------

